# Erislandy Lara vs Gennady Golovkin



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

If Lara moves up and takes on GGG, how do you see this fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lara takes him out just like he did to Ronald Hearns


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG is the hottest boxing star right now. Lara is used to handle extreme pressure ( PW and Angulo) and shows he can recover from adversity.
Can GGG cut the ring and clock Lara? Can Lara stay away from GGG ? Has GGG faced any slick southpaw yet?
If I was Lara I wouldn't try this move, way too much to lose here. But Lara must take whatever gbp offers. He's been fed before to the lions.
I take GGG coming from behind in late rounds.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG by KO. Too much power and workrate.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I think GGG would comfortable beat Lara at 160. And I say what with Lara as my unofficial #1 at 154.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara would win, Carlos Molina said he would fight Golovkin and Golovkin ignored it and fight Rosado, Lara would humiliate the hype job.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Lara would win, Carlos Molina said he would fight Golovkin and Golovkin ignored it and fight Rosado, Lara would humiliate the hype job.


I sincerely hope this is not the reason you pick Lara to win, basing it on what people say, or don't say. Base it on the fighters themselves. But there is absolutely no way Lara humiliates GGG, even if he were to win.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> I sincerely hope this is not the reason you pick Lara to win, basing it on what people say, or don't say. Base it on the fighters themselves. But there is absolutely no way Lara humiliates GGG, even if he were to win.


I'm pretty low on Golovkin, always have been, I base it on Golovkin 's stunning ability to have never fought a threat, Lara wouldn't let Golovkin cut off the ring and he has the power to keep Golovkin honest, trust me in 2 years people will treat Golovkin like Linares, where I'll have to remind them of the hype.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> I'm pretty low on Golovkin, always have been, I base it on Golovkin 's stunning ability to have never fought a threat, Lara wouldn't let Golovkin cut off the ring and he has the power to keep Golovkin honest, trust me in 2 years people will treat Golovkin like Linares, where I'll have to remind them of the hype.


I'm sorry, but this is pretty bad for someone who's supposedly a boxing fan. From what you've said, it sounds like you are a bandwagon fan, since you would only support GGG after he beats someone you think is a threat. There's no reason at all to trust anything you've said, since you said virtually nothing. If you don';t have the ability to understand what you are looking at in the ring, simply ask people. Don't take the opposite side just because you don't see it yet, or don't want other to give GGG too much props.

Maybe I spoke too soon about this site being pretty good so far. Between you, the Phantom dude in the lounge, and this bald head guy, I might've spoken too soon. :-(


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm sorry, but this is pretty bad for someone who's supposedly a boxing fan. From what you've said, it sounds like you are a bandwagon fan, since you would only support GGG after he beats someone you think is a threat. There's no reason at all to trust anything you've said, since you said virtually nothing. If you don';t have the ability to understand what you are looking at in the ring, simply ask people. Don't take the opposite side just because you don't see it yet, or don't want other to give GGG too much props.
> 
> Maybe I spoke too soon about this site being pretty good so far. Between you, the Phantom dude in the lounge, and this bald head guy, I might've spoken too soon. :-(


Dude shut the Fuck up, just because you suck Golovkin dick doesn't mean you know some secret. I don't think he is that good deal with it, I understand more than you can ever dream. You are a bandwagon jumper, I don't care about what gay reason you have to like Golovkin he is 31 and hasn't done shit. I told you why Lara beats him, Fuck you if you don't like it.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Dude shut the Fuck up, just because you suck Golovkin dick doesn't mean you know some secret. I don't think he is that good deal with it, I understand more than you can ever dream. You are a bandwagon jumper, I don't care about what gay reason you have to like Golovkin he is 31 and hasn't done shit. I told you why Lara beats him, Fuck you if you don't like it.


And now I suck his dick? Are you 12 or something? No, you didn't say how Lara beats him, you made some simple post, which I am sure in your opinion is some masterful assessment. atsch

Is there an ignore option here? I don't care to read the posts of an immature, thick headed dunce who thinks his barking means he has bite.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

As an Erizlandy fan, I say GGGGGGGGGGGGg whoops that AZZ


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> As an Erizlandy fan, I say GGGGGGGGGGGGg whoops that AZZ


Funny thing is, if they fought, and GGG did win, these 'highly intelligent posters' here (yes, I am being ironic:lol would still say he just beat a jrMW, and continue to dog GGG.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> And now I suck his dick? Are you 12 or something? No, you didn't say how Lara beats him, you made some simple post, which I am sure in your opinion is some masterful assessment. atsch
> 
> Is there an ignore option here? I don't care to read the posts of an immature, thick headed dunce who thinks his barking means he has bite.


Please bitch I would beat your ass you simple ***, what part of Golovkin won't be able to cut off the ring with Lara don't you get bitch? If you want him to Fuck you in the ass I don't care you gay bitch.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Funny thing is, if they fought, and GGG did win, these 'highly intelligent posters' here (yes, I am being ironic:lol would still say he just beat a jrMW, and continue to dog GGG.


He fought journeymen 154 pounders deal with it queer.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Please bitch I would beat your ass you simple ***, what part of Golovkin won't be able to cut off the ring with Lara don't you get bitch? If you want him to Fuck you in the ass I don't care you gay bitch.


:lol: Ooh! An internet tough guy! No....you aren't the least bit pathetic at all.atsch

Yes, I know you said that. Still, that means nothing, but in your opinion, you think it's some highly scientific post!


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> :lol: Ooh! An internet tough guy! No....you aren't the least bit pathetic at all.atsch
> 
> Yes, I know you said that. Still, that means nothing, but in your opinion, you think it's some highly scientific post!


Ha *** you are a keyboard warrior, you think your *** ass is smart cause you like a certain boxer simple ass new fan.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> :lol: Ooh! An internet tough guy! No....you aren't the least bit pathetic at all.atsch
> 
> Yes, I know you said that. Still, that means nothing, but in your opinion, you think it's some highly scientific post!


Helpful hint: Ignore oneshot and enjoy reading the other posts, some of which make some intriguing arguments.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Helpful hint: Ignore oneshot and enjoy reading the other posts, some of which make some intriguing arguments.


Thank you! I'm trying to remember names of people who are an utter waste of time. I have no problems with people of different opinions. In fact, I like that, makes for better discussions (if kept cool). But this oneshot looks to be nothing more then a childish troll.

Thanks RJ!


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

GGG is harder to hit than Angulo, and is a harder, accurate jabber. Lara is quick but not exceptionally quick, and can be trapped on the ropes as he was against Angulo. I wouldn't be surprised if Lara won by MD but my money would be on GGG, probably by UD.



Mal said:


> Thank you! I'm trying to remember names of people who are an utter waste of time. I have no problems with people of different opinions. In fact, I like that, makes for better discussions (if kept cool). But this oneshot looks to be nothing more then a childish troll.
> 
> Thanks RJ!


:cheers


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Helpful hint: Ignore oneshot and enjoy reading the other posts, some of which make some intriguing arguments.


Shut up Donaire fan.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Thank you! I'm trying to remember names of people who are an utter waste of time. I have no problems with people of different opinions. In fact, I like that, makes for better discussions (if kept cool). But this oneshot looks to be nothing more then a childish troll.
> 
> Thanks RJ!


You'll like RJJFan he hates Rigo he is a dumb shit like you


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> GGG is harder to hit than Angulo, and is a harder, accurate jabber. Lara is quick but not exceptionally quick, and can be trapped on the ropes as he was against Angulo. I wouldn't be surprised if Lara won by MD but my money would be on GGG, probably by UD.
> 
> :cheers


Yes sir, nicely said. :cheers


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> GGG is harder to hit than Angulo, and is a harder, accurate jabber. Lara is quick but not exceptionally quick, and can be trapped on the ropes as he was against Angulo. I wouldn't be surprised if Lara won by MD but my money would be on GGG, probably by UD.
> 
> :cheers


Two **** find each other


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

This is why the boxing community is in ruins, if you don't think Golovkin beating 9 loss Ishida was an ATG moment, you don't get what's happening.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> This is why the boxing community is in ruins, if you don't think Golovkin beating 9 loss Ishida was an ATG moment, you don't get what's happening.


Hey Drama queen...NO ONE has said anything that resembles this statement. You're worse then a woman on the rag!!! And go look at the GGG vs, Jermain taylor thread to see what I said of GGG.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Hey Drama queen...NO ONE has said anything that resembles this statement. You're worse then a woman on the rag!!! And go look at the GGG vs, Jermain taylor thread to see what I said of GGG.


That's exact what you said *** fucking butt period having cunt


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> That's exact what you said *** fucking butt period having cunt


Ahem.


Mal said:


> If you don't have the ability to understand what you are looking at in the ring, simply ask people.


Sorry mate, you are wrong. Of course, you don't have the decency, or balls, to admit you are wrong, so we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Sorry mate, you are wrong. Of course, you don't have the decency, or balls, to admit you are wrong, so we'll leave it at that.


You said it cause I said Golovkin could lose shit head


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I like Lara, but GGG blows his O-Ring out...if slow as fuck, past best Angulo can get to him, GGG can. I've thought highly of Lara, but that Angulo fight made me re-evaluate.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG would fuck him up...bad.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

That is a tough one. I voted Lara because I like him, but honestly I would have to lean heavily GGG. If Pero could catch Lara. I would have to think GGG could.

In the same breath, a guy like Rosado went quite a few rounds. I don't think that Lara would allow GGG to pile up that much unanswered damage.

I would give props to GGG for that fight. Lara has a style, Pure Boxing Counter Puncher, that translates up much better than the other guys he has fought. It is a slightly less dangerous pro version of his close Dirrell amateur victory. It would answer a lot of questions about the quality of GGG's ability to cut off the ring against a VERY skilled Pure Boxer.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> GGG is the hottest boxing star right now. Lara is used to handle extreme pressure ( PW and Angulo) and shows he can recover from adversity.
> Can GGG cut the ring and clock Lara? Can Lara stay away from GGG ? Has GGG faced any slick southpaw yet?
> If I was Lara I wouldn't try this move, way too much to lose here. But Lara must take whatever gbp offers. He's been fed before to the lions.
> I take GGG coming from behind in late rounds.


Angulo was successful against Lara and GGG is better than Angulo in every aspect.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

Man people shitting on Angulo like he's a bum, I don't want to hear about sparring, Angulo has a high motor and is willing to take damage to get inside and impose his will. How long Molina been asking for the Golovkin payday, he only likes the journeyman 154 pounders


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Angulo was successful against Lara and GGG is better than Angulo in every aspect.


...and nobody in their right mind thinks GGG won't finish what he started if he rocks Lara.


----------



## Oneshot (Jun 6, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Angulo was successful against Lara and GGG is better than Angulo in every aspect.


Yes being down by two points when you have to give up cause Lara broke your face is clearly success.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oneshot said:


> He fought journeymen 154 pounders deal with it queer.


He also fought a top-ten middleweight and disposed of him easily.

Why are you still dwelling on Golovkin having two relatively soft fights? :huh It doesn't define him or his abilities as a fighter.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Man people shitting on Angulo like he's a bum, I don't want to hear about sparring, Angulo has a high motor and is willing to take damage to get inside and impose his will. How long Molina been asking for the Golovkin payday, he only likes the journeyman 154 pounders


Holy crap he did call him out!

Molina is a tricky dude. It would be a good one.


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> Yes being down by two points when you have to give up cause Lara broke your face is clearly success.


How about Lara being floored twice by fucking slow as snail, crude Angulo? Maybe your boy aint so slick as you think?


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

O59 said:


> He also fought a top-ten middleweight and disposed of him easily.
> 
> Why are you still dwelling on Golovkin having two relatively soft fights? :huh It doesn't define him or his abilities as a fighter.


You mean the same Macklin that his trainer said wasn't all that great a fighter or tough fight?

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/179457-video-golovkins-trainer-says-macklin-wont-last-long

Two? More like SIX! :lol:


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

From Russia said:


> How about Lara being floored twice by fucking slow as snail, crude Angulo? Maybe your boy aint so slick as you think?


Admittedly this was bad footing and loss of balance more than clean shots. If it wasn't, Lara wouldn't have gotten right back to the game plan.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

bald_head_slick said:


> You mean the same Macklin that his trainer said wasn't all that great a fighter or tough fight?
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/blog/179457-video-golovkins-trainer-says-macklin-wont-last-long
> 
> Two? More like SIX! :lol:


No, I mean the Matthew Macklin that was universally ranked within the top ten at middleweight.

Dunno what *Gennady Golovkin's* trainer has to do with it, of course he's going to say that his man destroys him easily and that it isn't a tough fight, etc.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

@Oneshot has been banned (again) for being an idiot in the boxing forum. One day he'll stop getting chances and then that'll be that for him. @Oneshot - if you like this forum, sort your life out. Otherwise I can easily arrange for you to go to other forums that may appreciate your insights more than they are here. :conf


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

just as difficult as anyone at MW for GGG. Actually I'd give Lara a better shot than any current MW vs GGG but still would pick GGG to win by UD, dont think he'll ko golovkin


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Jay said:


> @Oneshot has been banned (again) for being an idiot in the boxing forum. One day he'll stop getting chances and then that'll be that for him. @Oneshot - if you like this forum, sort your life out. Otherwise I can easily arrange for you to go to other forums that may appreciate your insights more than they are here. :conf


Fuck you, you racist cum drenched ******, you going to ban me cause I think Lara beats Golovkin die ***, one day you will see I was right, this site has fallen like Scene to Pactards.

Choke on a dick queer.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Angulo was successful against Lara and GGG is better than Angulo in every aspect.


Angulo came out 20 lbs heavier and his stamina improved greatly, either juiced or excellent conditioning( he was missing it against JK). He disposed Rosado in 2 rds and it took GGG more than that to stop the fight. 
and in case youre missing my point, im taking GGG to win vs Lara.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mal said:


> I'm sorry, but this is pretty bad for someone who's supposedly a boxing fan. From what you've said, it sounds like you are a bandwagon fan, since you would only support GGG after he beats someone you think is a threat. There's no reason at all to trust anything you've said, since you said virtually nothing. If you don';t have the ability to understand what you are looking at in the ring, simply ask people. Don't take the opposite side just because you don't see it yet, or don't want other to give GGG too much props.
> 
> Maybe I spoke too soon about this site being pretty good so far. Between you, the Phantom dude in the lounge, and this bald head guy, I might've spoken too soon. :-(


Great post, this site used to be sick for the first year, now its just american trolls who hate anyone that isn't Mexican/African American, everyone else is a hype job. GGG is the real deal, he smashed Macklin who was a top 5 middle, not only that but his skills are there for all to see, regardless of his victories as a pro. Just like Rigo but people didnt listen then, they just wait for them to be p4p no.1 and suddenly then they aren't hype.

On this fight, good fight and I can Lara's generalship and style causing a few issues for GGG but for GGG to maintain the pressure and force a late stoppage, probably looking bad in the process at times


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Lara is overrated, GGG stops him in three.


----------



## Kid Cuba (May 14, 2013)

I'd root for Lara all the way, but I give GGG a slight edge by decision.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara would get knocked out, I'd bet my house on that.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Oneshot said:


> He fought journeymen 154 pounders deal with it queer.


What 154lb fighter has he fought?


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

From Russia said:


> Angulo was successful against Lara and GGG is better than Angulo in every aspect.


Angulo is a pressure fighter GGG is more of a boxer puncher, different styles. BTW Im not saying Lara beats GGG.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck it... Lara by UD.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I pick Lara. Lara is a proven top ability boxer and on my scorecards he's unbeaten. In fact there's noone who can claim to have scored a clean victory over him.

I haven't seen the martiyosan fight yet but I've seen almost every other fight of his career. 

This fight is a great skill clash with Golovkin the bull and Lara the matador. I think this follows that trend and Lara takes a UD


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Golovkin is also unbeaten on my cards obviously :lol:


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

O59 said:


> No, I mean the Matthew Macklin that was universally ranked within the top ten at middleweight.
> 
> Dunno what *Gennady Golovkin's* trainer has to do with it, of course he's going to say that his man destroys him easily and that it isn't a tough fight, etc.


Which seems fairly easy to do without a resume.

Just that the trainer agrees with me that Macklin was a blah fighter.


----------



## Cult of GGG (Jul 27, 2013)

Erislandy Lara.

Erislandy Lara.

Erislandy Lara.

It is a good name for a good boy, but as smoothly as it rolls off the tongue, so shall Erislandy Lara roll off the canvas, sharing the fate of the other peace offerings the boxing gods have sent forth in futile attempts to appease GGG.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara couldn't keep Angulo off him. Saying that, a while back, GGG did struggle a bit with Kassim Ouma, but he's a much better fighter now than then, and FWIW, GGG's build up was chaotic. But he did finish him well, wore him down, I say GGG (T)KO 9


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

People need to stop shitting on Lara because of the Angulo fight. GGG looks to evade and do hard counterss/combos. Angulo is much more reckless with punches coming from non-traditional places. GGG could still win as could Lara but different styles. Maybe GGG's slower pace favors Lara? Maybe GGG's better punching selection favors him? As far as pressure Lara still beat Angulo though he struggled. Williams had the most pressure and Lara didn't have half the problems. Angulo better than that PW? Not at all.



O59 said:


> He also fought a top-ten middleweight and disposed of him easily.
> 
> Why are you still dwelling on Golovkin having two relatively soft fights? :huh It doesn't define him or his abilities as a fighter.


Remember when Roach kept saying Pacquiao would knock Marquez out?:lol: Build up to the third fight I think.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

This Yank going with what seems to be CW; If El Perro could get to Lara, Triple G will too and as a better boxer will suffer less incoming than Angulo did. 

GGG behind on the cards by late KO in a great fight.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Great post, this site used to be sick for the first year, now its just american trolls who hate anyone that isn't Mexican/African American, everyone else is a hype job. GGG is the real deal, he smashed Macklin who was a top 5 middle, not only that but his skills are there for all to see, regardless of his victories as a pro. Just like Rigo but people didnt listen then, they just wait for them to be p4p no.1 and suddenly then they aren't hype.
> 
> On this fight, good fight and I can Lara's generalship and style causing a few issues for GGG but for GGG to maintain the pressure and force a late stoppage, probably looking bad in the process at times


At least you are getting man enough to admit you don't like Mexican and African American fighters. The mans 3rd best win is Rosada.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> What 154lb fighter has he fought?


Ouma
Ishida
Rosado

Career 154 pounders, Rosado had just fought Soto Karass


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

techks said:


> People need to stop shitting on Lara because of the Angulo fight. GGG looks to evade and do hard counterss/combos. Angulo is much more reckless with punches coming from non-traditional places. GGG could still win as could Lara but different styles. Maybe GGG's slower pace favors Lara? Maybe GGG's better punching selection favors him? As far as pressure Lara still beat Angulo though he struggled. Williams had the most pressure and Lara didn't have half the problems. Angulo better than that PW? Not at all.
> 
> Remember when Roach kept saying Pacquiao would knock Marquez out?:lol: Build up to the third fight I think.


The thing about Golovkin fans is they think they are the smartest guy in the room, most have probably seen 1 Lara fight.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

@Oneshot :cry


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> @Oneshot :cry


Ha you'll be crying when your hero gets exposed as the 154 pound fighter he is.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> Ha you'll be crying when your hero gets exposed as the 154 pound fighter he is.


Doubt it, I don't get emotionally vested in certain fighters the way you do.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Doubt it, I don't get emotionally vested in certain fighters the way you do.


Bitch Please you love him


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> At least you are getting man enough to admit you don't like Mexican and African American fighters. The mans 3rd best win is Rosada.


who said that? Race doesnt come into it, except for all you Americans who are obsessed with it and have brought the quality of the site down.

Weirdly you slate GGG for fighting 3 people who have fought at 154, but hes already expressed intentions to move down as hes a natural 154lber


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

JamieC said:


> who said that? Race doesnt come into it, except for all you Americans who are obsessed with it and have brought the quality of the site down.
> 
> Weirdly you slate GGG for fighting 3 people who have fought at 154, but hes already expressed intentions to move down as hes a natural 154lber


I don't even know what to say to Golovkin moving down, he has no shame.

Can you just be honest if I told you a black 160 ponder had this resume at 31 would we be having this discussion?

Ouma 
Nunez
Rosado 
Tapia
Macklin 
Proska 
Ishida 
I'm sorry but this is not an elite resume and you are making a mockery of the sport by saying it is.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> who said that? Race doesnt come into it, except for all you Americans who are obsessed with it and have brought the quality of the site down.


Hey easy there pal. I (and pretty much everybody I know) am sick to death of hearing about race. It's the media more than anything. Don't believe the hype.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

JamieC said:


> who said that? Race doesnt come into it, except for all you Americans who are obsessed with it and have brought the quality of the site down.
> 
> Weirdly you slate GGG for fighting 3 people who have fought at 154, but hes already expressed intentions to move down as hes a natural 154lber


Not giving GGG shit at all but I don't think he's a natural 154lber, he was already at MW during his am years.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> At least you are getting man enough to admit you don't like Mexican and African American fighters. The mans 3rd best win is Rosada.


thats oneshot. the racial doctor on here, He also knows how to detect racism! What happend? Did you get banned again for your racial trolling?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Not giving GGG shit at all but I don't think he's a natural 154lber, he was already at MW during his am years.


He also fought as welterweight as an Amateur. And with 170 Pounds he isnt a big middleweight. Trout, Canelo or Angulo weight the same or even more at fight night.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

techks said:


> People need to stop shitting on Lara because of the Angulo fight. GGG looks to evade and do hard counterss/combos. Angulo is much more reckless with punches coming from non-traditional places. GGG could still win as could Lara but different styles. Maybe GGG's slower pace favors Lara? Maybe GGG's better punching selection favors him? As far as pressure Lara still beat Angulo though he struggled. Williams had the most pressure and Lara didn't have half the problems. Angulo better than that PW? Not at all.Remember when Roach kept saying Pacquiao would knock Marquez out?:lol: Build up to the third fight I think.


You made plenty of excellent points. Though I'd heavily favor Golovkin to win, comparing him to Angulo doesn't make much sense aside from the fact they both punch hard and are generally aggressive. Two different forms of offensive fighting. I could see GGG closing the gap very quickly though and landing his sickening shots. The work he'd do to Lara's body would be brutal. Lara would have to look to keep him off-balance and knock him out of his rhythm regularly, to win. Easier said than done.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I just don't see golovkin winning this. After Floyd and Alvarez i have Lara number 3. I think he'd beat all the major middleweights atm. Maybe I'm over rating him but hopefully time will tell.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Angulo was close to breaking Lara down before his eye gave in. I see no reason why a bigger, smarter, harder hitting fighter in GGG couldn't do what Angulo did but a lot better (and quicker). Lara gets fucked up, and I'm not even that big a fan of Golovkin.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Different networks.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Luf said:


> I just don't see golovkin winning this. After Floyd and Alvarez i have Lara number 3. I think he'd beat all the major middleweights atm. Maybe I'm over rating him but hopefully time will tell.


Can't see this, Lara struggled with Martirosyan, and would have problems against any 160lber except possibly JCC Jr and Sturm.


----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Chavez Jr would steamroll Lara, the size disparity would simply be too much.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

D-U-D-E said:


> Chavez Jr would steamroll Lara, the size disparity would simply be too much.


JCC Jr hesitates too much IMO. If he had been more aggressive against Sergio, he could have been champion with a late round TKO.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> Can't see this, Lara struggled with Martirosyan, and would have problems against any 160lber except possibly JCC Jr and Sturm.


I haven't seen that fight, is it worth a watch?


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Luf said:


> I haven't seen that fight, is it worth a watch?


Absolutely. Not hugely exciting by any means but it's essential viewing to really gauge how Lara deals with pressure fighters. It was a shit decision, Lara earned the victory. Made some rounds closer than they should have been earlier on however. Can't remember my last score but I definitely had Vanes losing widely.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lara is not that hard to hit by left hooks.....I have no doubt that Golovkin hits harder than Angulo for example.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Salty Dog said:


> Hey easy there pal. I (and pretty much everybody I know) am sick to death of hearing about race. It's the media more than anything. Don't believe the hype.


sorry i should have been clearer, it meant to read as in "all you guys (who are mostly American) who have come to this forum and just talk about fighters race" rather than "all you Americans...". It's not everyone but there's a certain group of posters on here that will defend any black,american or mexican fighter, but outside that group every fighter is boring or hype. Ive been saying for months mods should start dropping ban hammers all over the place


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Not giving GGG shit at all but I don't think he's a natural 154lber, he was already at MW during his am years.


ye he did, but he walks around at 166 and says he has intentions to move down in next 2 years once he's made his mark at middle i think, or would meet the winner of Floyd/Canelo at 154, but im sure people would say "hes too big" despite him being smaller than Canelo but then whatever


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> I just don't see golovkin winning this. After Floyd and Alvarez i have Lara number 3. I think he'd beat all the major middleweights atm. Maybe I'm over rating him but hopefully time will tell.


How can you come to that conclusion when you see what Angulo was doing to him? Yeah, Lara won, and was probably ahead on points, but it was far from a perfect performance.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> How can you come to that conclusion when you see what Angulo was doing to him? Yeah, Lara won, and was probably ahead on points, but it was far from a perfect performance.


He broke Angulo 's face because Angulo was fighting wreckless it wasn't a thumb or dumb luck, he was making him pay and if Lara had side stepped with his guard up he would have won by 5 points easy but he knew he was winning anyway.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

JamieC said:


> ye he did, but he walks around at 166 and says he has intentions to move down in next 2 years once he's made his mark at middle i think, or would meet the winner of Floyd/Canelo at 154, but im sure people would say "hes too big" despite him being smaller than Canelo but then whatever


Golovkin vs Floyd is their no Kazakh word for bully?


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Berliner said:


> thats oneshot. the racial doctor on here, He also knows how to detect racism! What happend? Did you get banned again for your racial trolling?


They said Berliner couldn't stand a black man not worshipping his hero so I now hate black fighters and I now think Golovkin is better than Robinson and Leonard combined like you do.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

O59 said:


> Absolutely. Not hugely exciting by any means but it's essential viewing to really gauge how Lara deals with pressure fighters. It was a shit decision, Lara earned the victory. Made some rounds closer than they should have been earlier on however. Can't remember my last score but I definitely had Vanes losing widely.


when this date has finished I'll give it a watch:good


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> He broke Angulo 's face because Angulo was fighting wreckless it wasn't a thumb or dumb luck, he was making him pay and if Lara had side stepped with his guard up he would have won by 5 points easy but he knew he was winning anyway.


The problem is that it really isn't that simple of a technical adjustment. Angulo couldn't miss with the left hook and was really starting to pressure and wear Lara down. Golovkin wouldn't be so easy to hit and therefore wouldn't take all of the punishment that angulo endured.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Luf said:


> when this date has finished I'll give it a watch:good


If you keep a score will you post it mate? :thumbsup


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> The problem is that it really isn't that simple of a technical adjustment. Angulo couldn't miss with the left hook and was really starting to pressure and wear Lara down. Golovkin wouldn't be so easy to hit and therefore wouldn't take all of the punishment that angulo endured.


I think what people are missing is Lara can actually move better than he did vs Angulo, on the other hand people are overestimating Golovkin 's ability to not get hit, beating Lara is actually more impressive than Macklin to me because Macklin has no way to beat Golovkin. The only kind of boxers who will beat Golovkin are an even harder hitter or a world class boxer, guys like Barker, Vera, Sturm and Geale have no shot while Stevens, Lara, Mora and Molina are the guys to outpoint him or knock him out.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> I think what people are missing is Lara can actually move better than he did vs Angulo, on the other hand people are overestimating Golovkin 's ability to not get hit, beating Lara is actually more impressive than Macklin to me because Macklin has no way to beat Golovkin. The only kind of boxers who will beat Golovkin are an even harder hitter or a world class boxer, guys like Barker, Vera, Sturm and Geale have no shot while Stevens, Lara, Mora and Molina are the guys to outpoint him or knock him out.


Does Peter Quillin have a shot in your opinion?


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Does Peter Quillin have a shot in your opinion?


I doubt it, Quillin does have power so he has that, but Golovkin beats him at 160.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Lara, I'm not completely sold on GGG


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

O59 said:


> If you keep a score will you post it mate? :thumbsup


I gave vanes rounds 1, 3 and 5. So I scored it 6-3 to Lara or 87-84.

That being said it was a very close fight during those early rounds and round 9 could easily be scored 10-10

a draw is fair imo but it looked like Lara was coming on strong as he always does.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> Ouma
> Ishida
> Rosado
> 
> Career 154 pounders, Rosado had just fought Soto Karass


You talk like this is new to GGG! Point me to any elite MW's over recent years who haven't fought former LMW's, that is the nature of the lower divisions, are you stupid? Curtis Stevens is a career SMW (in fact he had Dirrell in retreat mode for the entire fight!) so any idea argument that he ONLY fights LMW's is null & void. As for Rosado it is clear to me he is a much more comfortable fighter @ 160. In fact he looked the bigger fighter of the two!

Ouma fought Taylor too so stop talking shit! Macklin, Proksa, Lajuan Simon are all career MW's!

In fact Nilson Julio Tapia is currently fight at LHW :lol::


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> You talk like this is new to GGG! Point me to any elite MW's over recent years who haven't fought former LMW's, that is the nature of the lower divisions, are you stupid? Curtis Stevens is a career SMW (in fact he had Dirrell in retreat mode for the entire fight!) so any idea argument that he ONLY fights LMW's is null & void. As for Rosado it is clear to me he is a much more comfortable fighter @ 160. In fact he looked the bigger fighter of the two!
> 
> Ouma fought Taylor too so stop talking shit! Macklin, Proksa, Lajuan Simon are all career MW's!
> 
> In fact Nilson Julio Tapia is currently fight at LHW :lol::


How many fights did Tapia have when they fought he was green as shit and you know this.

Yeah dumb shit I'm familiar with Stevens career and I'm glad Golovkin is finally fighting someone who can hurt him at 31.

Considering Rosado could barely beat Love I'm going to call you a bias GGG fanboy who overestimates the win.

Also Stevens is smaller than Canelo some idiots put him against SMWs so stop acting like he is a giant.

If you love him cause you think he's white okay but that doesn't mean everyone has to crown him.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> You talk like this is new to GGG! Point me to any elite MW's over recent years who haven't fought former LMW's, that is the nature of the lower divisions, are you stupid? Curtis Stevens is a career SMW (in fact he had Dirrell in retreat mode for the entire fight!) so any idea argument that he ONLY fights LMW's is null & void. As for Rosado it is clear to me he is a much more comfortable fighter @ 160. In fact he looked the bigger fighter of the two!
> 
> Ouma fought Taylor too so stop talking shit! Macklin, Proksa, Lajuan Simon are all career MW's!
> 
> In fact Nilson Julio Tapia is currently fight at LHW :lol::


TKO6 Klittard


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> Golovkingreatestever said:
> 
> 
> > How many fights did Tapia have when they fought he was green as shit and you know this.
> ...


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> > 17 i think. GGG had 19! LOL No one is debating experience anyway, you referenced size! Now you are changing the goal posts again because you are actually really butthurt and quite stupid..
> >
> > You seem obsessed with size, as i said, Stevens is a career SMW, Tapia just beat a CW, Macklin is a higly regarded and genuine MW, Rosado just whooped an undefeated MIDDLEWEIGHT PED abuser and your argument is over :yep
> >
> ...


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> TKO6 Klittard


It was Canelo a minute ago and now it's Klitschko! Neither man have anything to do with MW or Golovkins record. I get your pain...


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> It was Canelo a minute ago and now it's Klitschko! Neither man have anything to do with MW or Golovkins record. I get your pain...


Paper champ over a dead era


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

I would post every black world champ but that would take days cunt


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

> No shit you dumb ***, TKO6 you racist Klittard Nazi Fuck you bitch.


What?!?! You sound on the verge of suicide :rofl:lol:


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Golovkingreatestever said:
> 
> 
> > What?!?! You sound on the verge of suicide :rofl:lol:
> ...


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> I would post every black world champ but that would take days cunt


You sound really insecure and threatened.

Canelo, Klitschko now every black champ! Do you find following a lineal argument difficult or something? :lol:


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

I was going to post a pic of Vitali giving up like a typical Euro but you already know he's a quitter.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> Copernicus said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you would enjoy one less black, you gay Nazi
> ...


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> You sound really insecure and threatened.
> 
> Canelo, Klitschko now every black champ! Do you find following a lineal argument difficult or something? :lol:


I know it hurts you to see Floyd


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Golovkingreatestever said:
> 
> 
> > No, just one less you. You shouldn't refer to yourself as a colour either, refer to yourself as a twat, it's much better in your case.
> ...


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> I was going to post a pic of Vitali giving up like a typical Euro but you already know he's a quitter.


Golovkin hasn't fought Vitali.

:lol:


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> I know it hurts you to see Floyd


But Golovkin hasn't fought Floyd, or Ward :lol:


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Golovkin hasn't fought Vitali.
> 
> :lol:


Hey let's squash this beef and have a good chant of heil Hitler?


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> But Golovkin hasn't fought Floyd, or Ward :lol:


Yeah he's a pussy like you he doesn't have the guts to fight anyone but journeymen.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> Copernicus said:
> 
> 
> > Please you hate blacks you are a little Cunt who attacks Ward
> ...


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Golovkingreatestever said:
> 
> 
> > How could i attack Ward? My girlfriend is Irish, i have a soft spot for them..
> ...


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> Hey let's squash this beef and have a good chant of heil Hitler?


Medics!! Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Lara would beat golovkin but not because golovkin has only ever beaten 154 pounders like some claim; the man is a proven world class fighter and deserves his number 2 spot.

I just think Lara is a very special talent who is proven over distance against world class opponents.

Martirosyan and Angulo gave him trouble but he adapted against both and finished the stronger fighter both times. Obviously if Golovkin catches him clean it's game over.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> Copernicus said:
> 
> 
> > She must like ***** Brits
> ...


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> [480064]
> 
> If the alternatives are people like you then can we blame her? It's my sexy accent, american women love it too.


Bitch please I see how obsessed you are with Wilder, bitch you like black guys


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> Bitch please I see how obsessed you are with Wilder, bitch you like black guys


But Wilder hasn't fought Golovkin :lol:


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> But Wilder hasn't fought Golovkin :lol:


Look if you are gay that's on you, stop harassing black guys we don't like you.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> Look if you are gay that's on you, stop harassing black guys we don't like you.


I suspect black guys don't like you either.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

@Jay


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> I suspect black guys don't like you either.


I'm glad I don't want guys to like me queer


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Golovkin pancakes Lara with ease, I really don't see why people are conflicted on this. Lara is a very good boxer, but he's been looking more vulnerable with each fight. If he got tagged and knocked down/hurt by slow as can possibly be Angulo, then how the hell is he going to last against GGG? Golovkin would just stalk him and blast Lara out within the first 5 rounds. I can't see how Lara wins or even finishes the fight on his feet for that matter.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Golovkin pancakes Lara with ease, I really don't see why people are conflicted on this. Lara is a very good boxer, but he's been looking more vulnerable with each fight. If he got tagged and knocked down/hurt by slow as can possibly be Angulo, then how the hell is he going to last against GGG? Golovkin would just stalk him and blast Lara out within the first 5 rounds. I can't see how Lara wins or even finishes the fight on his feet for that matter.


Yeah I agree on that. He also had some rough moments with Hernandez in their fight. A guy Berto sparked out in like 90 seconds. I really want to see him fight Molina again. I'm a fan of Lara, but I don't view him as a special fighter.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> No, just one less you. You shouldn't refer to yourself as a colour either, refer to yourself as a twat, it's much better in your case.


Good post :good


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Golovkingreatestever said:
> 
> 
> > No, just one less you. You shouldn't refer to yourself as a colour either, refer to yourself as a twat, it's much better in your case.
> ...


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Lara's one of the best junior middleweights and a solid mover/pure-boxer to boot, but stylistically, going up against a huge punching middleweight with awesome offensive skills and ring-cutting ability isn't good for him. His chin wouldn't hold up and he'd be so focused on moving and surviving, that he wouldn't be able to mount enough of an offensive attack to slow Golovkin down or pile up the points and rounds. I'd bet on Golovkin stopping him within 4.


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Copernicus said:
> 
> 
> > But that would be an insult to twats. :bart
> ...


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

GGG by KO!


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Has he been banned yet? LOL


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Has he been banned yet? LOL


You in hiding till I'm banned? Pussy ass Nazi.


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

Keep the bitching to The Lounge please, not in here. No more warnings.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> You in hiding till I'm banned? Pussy ass Nazi.


Back for more i see? Must be a glutton for punishment!

I suspect a lot of people hide from you. Not through fear though, trust me!


----------



## Golovkingreatestever (Aug 30, 2013)

Copernicus said:


> Back for more i see? Must be a glutton for punishment!
> 
> I suspect a lot of people hide from you. Not through fear though, trust me!


Punishment? You are a moron.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Golovkingreatestever said:


> Punishment? You are a moron.


Keep it up, you're digging your own grave.

:lol:


----------



## Rorschach (Dec 2, 2012)

@Golovkingreatestever @Copernicus

No more. Discuss boxing by all means, next one to throw an insult gets Gulagged.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

Rorschach said:


> @*Golovkingreatestever* @*Copernicus*
> 
> No more. Discuss boxing by all means, next one to throw an insult gets Gulagged.


Golovkin KO Lara in 6.:smile


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Still going Lara UD


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> Still going Lara UD


Already said this but you saw what happened with Lara vs Angulo. GGG is infinitely better than Angulo, on every level. So he would beat Lara.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Already said this but you saw what happened with Lara vs Angulo. GGG is infinitely better than Angulo, on every level. So he would beat Lara.


I saw angulo effectively pressure Lara but the cumulative effects of the shots he had to take broke his face and left him in no fit state to see the fight out. A fight with Golovkin would be totally different.

I've never seen Gennady employ such reckless agression, he's a much more patient and economical boxer than Angulo. The fight wouldn't resemble the Angulo fight at all imo.

It would be more technical and Lara is one of the most technical boxers around. If he gets clocked it could be game over, otherwise I see him taking a points win.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

People are weighing too heavily on this Angulo fight. Angulo is a pressure fighter, point blank. Look at the punishment he took just to land one of his own. GGG is more patient, but also gets hit regularly. I just can't see GGG out boxing Lara


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Luf said:


> I saw angulo effectively pressure Lara but the cumulative effects of the shots he had to take broke his face and left him in no fit state to see the fight out. A fight with Golovkin would be totally different.
> 
> I've never seen Gennady employ such reckless agression, he's a much more patient and economical boxer than Angulo. The fight wouldn't resemble the Angulo fight at all imo.
> 
> It would be more technical and Lara is one of the most technical boxers around. If he gets clocked it could be game over, otherwise I see him taking a points win.





paloalto00 said:


> People are weighing too heavily on this Angulo fight. Angulo is a pressure fighter, point blank. Look at the punishment he took just to land one of his own. GGG is more patient, but also gets hit regularly. I just can't see GGG out boxing Lara


I keep bringing up points like this Angulo does not equal GGG at all. He may even hit harder but two totally different styles. GGG would not abandon his defense like that and I see him getting more aggressive later rds once Lara may slow down but great fight. Either can win but again Angulo does not reflect the success GGG could have. And Angulo still lost which people keep failing to bring up.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Angulo pressed like Margo with a non stop attack and no regard for defence.

Golovkin is more like Louis with patient stalking.

Two totally different approaches imo.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

First it was Angulo was too slow, too shit--Lara by dominant decision. Angulo wasn't even supposed to hit Lara yet he knocked him down twice and wore him down with body shots. Now that Lara was practically exposed by Angulo, Lara fans are pretty much just trying to tell everyone to forget about that fight. 

This is a no-brainer. GGG easily destroys Lara, maybe even does it in three rounds. He's faster and cuts-off the ring just as well as Angulo.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> First it was Angulo was too slow, too shit--Lara by dominant decision. Angulo wasn't even supposed to hit Lara yet he knocked him down twice and wore him down with body shots. Now that Lara was practically exposed by Angulo, Lara fans are pretty much just trying to tell everyone to forget about that fight.
> 
> This is a no-brainer. GGG easily destroys Lara, maybe even does it in three rounds. He's faster and cuts-off the ring just as well as Angulo.


Mexican treating angulo like shit..lol


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Mexican treating angulo like shit..lol


No, I'm being realistic Angulo is slow. Lara just showed how vulnerable he is. Dude is severely overrated on these boards. GGG by easy KO, maybe by a brutal body-shot.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> No, I'm being realistic Angulo is slow. Lara just showed how vulnerable he is. Dude is severely overrated on these boards. GGG by easy KO, maybe by a brutal body-shot.


Look at Lara's resume , Molina,Paul Williams, martyrosian ,angulo...overrated?
Angulo is slow, always been slow but he's a relentless mofo who comes forward at any price. Against JK he had a horrible conditioning and run out of gas in 1 round.
But angulo, as slow as he is ,takes any 154 to the pit and eat them for lunch.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I think Golovkin's pressure suits Lara better because it is intelligent pressure, and while it gives GGG advantages over most fighters controlling the center this way, it gives someone with the boxing IQ and skill of Lara time to think. I do think Golovkin would probably land something down the stretch, possibly behind on points. It depends how prepared Lara is to shift tactics. Rosado showed Golovkin isn't nearly as effective backing up (despite the fact he is skilled there) and Lara did well to ambush Williams and momentarily back him off from time to time.


----------



## EuroHugger (Sep 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Look at Lara's resume , Molina,Paul Williams, martyrosian ,angulo...overrated?
> Angulo is slow, always been slow but he's a relentless mofo who comes forward at any price. Against JK he had a horrible conditioning and run out of gas in 1 round.
> But angulo, as slow as he is ,takes any 154 to the pit and eat them for lunch.


They don't appreciate what they are seeing with Lara, notice they only talk about Angulo fight, casuals don't get how good Lara is.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

EuroHugger said:


> They don't appreciate what they are seeing with Lara, notice they only talk about Angulo fight, casuals don't get how good Lara is.


Just can't stay away eh, Oneshot? :lol:


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

If caveman Angulo can almost get to Lara, GGG would have no issues getting to Lara. Lara is overrated. His fight against Angulo was supposed to showcase his skills. Instead, he went life and death with a caveman. A p4p talent does not go life and death with a guy like Angulo.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> If caveman Angulo can almost get to Lara, GGG would have no issues getting to Lara. Lara is overrated. His fight against Angulo was supposed to showcase his skills. Instead, he went life and death with a caveman. A p4p talent does not go life and death with a guy like Angulo.


Angulo provided IMMENSE pressure and Lara controlled a majority of rounds. Don't call him a caveman.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Angulo provided IMMENSE pressure and Lara controlled a majority of rounds. Don't call him a caveman.


He's a caveman. The difference in speed between the two is beyond comparable. With his level of "skill", he should've been able to control the fight by getting his shots off and turning Angulo. But he seldom did that because he isn't as skilled as some thought. A p4p slickster would've run circles around Angulo. Lara did a lot of backing up straight back when pressured and not turning Angulo or pivoting away to make Angulo reset. I was fully expecting Lara to toy with Angulo but it just turns out Lara ain't as slick as i thought he was.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KLion22 said:


> He's a caveman. The difference in speed between the two is beyond comparable. With his level of "skill", he should've been able to control the fight by getting his shots off and turning Angulo. But he seldom did that because he isn't as skilled as some thought. A p4p slickster would've run circles around Angulo. Lara did a lot of backing up straight back when pressured and not turning Angulo or pivoting away to make Angulo reset. I was fully expecting Lara to toy with Angulo but it just turns out Lara ain't as slick as i thought he was.


His performance wasn't perfect, that doesn't make Angulo a caveman. He's a championship-level fighter better than the vast majority of fighters in his weight class in the world. He cut off the ring relentlessly, and Lara controlled most of the fight with his offense and defense.

I'm tired of fighters getting called bums and shit just because they aren't Floyd Mayweather Jr.


----------



## KLion22 (Jun 4, 2013)

El Mexi-Box said:


> First it was Angulo was too slow, too shit--Lara by dominant decision. Angulo wasn't even supposed to hit Lara yet he knocked him down twice and wore him down with body shots. Now that Lara was practically exposed by Angulo, Lara fans are pretty much just trying to tell everyone to forget about that fight.
> 
> This is a no-brainer. GGG easily destroys Lara, maybe even does it in three rounds. He's faster and cuts-off the ring just as well as Angulo.


Yup. The Angulo fight was supposed to be a showcase for Lara's skills. A guy that slow and predictable should not have had much success but we all saw what happened. Lara isn't as good as we thought and i was high on him too before the Angulo fight.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

EuroHugger said:


> They don't appreciate what they are seeing with Lara, notice they only talk about Angulo fight, casuals don't get how good Lara is.


Not as good as this guy:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bakhyt_Sarsekbayev

Beat him x3 :hey

It's you who doesn't appreciate the talent pool that exsists in Eastern Europe!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lara is too overrated on this forum. I rate him highly but man, he's overrated to shit.


----------



## Copernicus (Jun 6, 2013)

James Kirkland would probably beat Lara LOL


----------

